
How to dynamically distort images to fit your graphic design - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_dynamically_distort_images_to_fit_your_graphic_design
======
nadavs
This article explains how to automatically distort images using dynamic image
manipulation URLs. You can consistently shape and customize your images to fit
any underlying image and any quadrilateral shape. The shear and distort image
effects are especially useful when used together with image overlays to create
3D perspectives. Sample code included for Ruby, Javascript (Node.js), PHP and
more.

